# Compra-venta > Compro >  Interesado en baul metamorfosis y grandes ilusiones.

## soyjona

Hola a todos estaria interesado en encontrar un baul metamorfosis a ser posible no muy dañado y se esccha ofertas de alguna gran ilusion que pueda interesar.
Un saludo a todos!

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Buenas noches. Puedes contactar conmigo en la direccion de mail alberto.munoz@uci.com. Gracias. Saludos,

----------

